# RECHERCHE d'ICONES



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis à la recherche de ce pack d'icônes (voir photo ci-dessous), pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

22 visites et personne ne sait ?


----------



## djio101 (11 Décembre 2011)

On passe pour voir si on peut aider. Si on peut pas, on dit rien en général...


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2011)

Surtout qu'on ne voit pas d'icônes sur la photo ??


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Surtout qu'on ne voit pas d'icônes sur la photo ??



 Ben faut regarder mieux ou changer tes lunettes


----------



## cooltofchris (11 Décembre 2011)

regardes par ici ,cela a l air de s en rapprocher.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> regardes par ici ,cela a l air de s en rapprocher.



Heureusement toi tu as de bons yeux et tu as vu les icônes de ce desk , c'est exactement cela, merci 

Je peux pas te bouler, mais le coeur y est !


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Décembre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> regardes par ici ,cela a l air de s en rapprocher.



vous pourriez m'indiquer avec quoi l'on peux installer ces icons? 

merci bcp


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2011)

CandyBar mais c'est payant, LiteIcon


----------

